
Ask HN: Anyone here trying to acquire an OLPC XO4 touch laptop? - dhanvanthri
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.laptop.org&#x2F;go&#x2F;XO-4_Touch<p>Tech Demo&#x2F;Review of the original XO-1:-
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ioAsNfmpE8Q<p>Videos are basically only available for the original XO1, XO4 update comes with dual core, significantly lower power consumption and better materials, including video out. (Check the top link)<p>I think this is probably one of the coolest little machines that&#x27;s ever been made. The screen is extremely performant in sunlight, it has an amazing battery life, It&#x27;s FLOSS all the way down (fw, ec, graphics, peripherals etc) and I&#x27;d love to get my hands one one. I&#x27;d like to use it on my extended treks for taking notes at the end of the day. Since this device is optimised for use in areas where grid power isn&#x27;t guaranteed, I think it will be a perfect fit into my workflow, my librebooted x200 doesn&#x27;t have the battery life for this type of application!<p>I&#x27;m currently in negotiations with OLPC to procure 5 units (minimum order) for $230 not including shipping, tax and reship.<p>If 4 others are interested I can place the order and probably have it in a couple weeks.<p>Please do leave a comment if you are interested in coordinating this purchase.
======
dylz
$230 for 5, or $230 each?

